# Browning FN 1906



## italian1906 (May 25, 2011)

sorry I posted to the wrong section

*********
Hello,
I Came across this pistol. FN 1906.
Well the pistol looks in overall good conditions but the barrel looks really matt and it is not mirror looking anymore.
The gunsmith told me that it is normal for this kind of pistol because it is really old,
but he also told me the pistol works flawlessy and that the barrel used condition is not an issue...
that barrel is not damaged, it is just matt...
any experience of you with this gun ?
which are the common problems one can meet with this small pistol if any ?
thank you


----------

